# Few Questions on FLR(M) Form.



## Niral869 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi, me and my husband are going to apply for the spouse visa soon, but there are some points on the form which we are just not getting our head around. 

Some of it may seem like common sense, but when you've looked at the form a hundred times, even the easiest questions seem like rocket science! Any help would be appreciated! 



Immigration History
5.5
Have you ever been refused a visa for any country, including the UK?
•	What do you write here?
•	Do you write the 2 times you were refused?


Your Relationship To Your Sponsor
6.6
Do you and your sponsor currently live together?
•	We answered no, then it says go to 6.12, but 6.10 asks why we don’t currently live together. 
•	Do we need to answer 6.10?

6.11
Have you ever lived with your sponsor within or outside the UK?
•	We haven’t, but do we answer it? As 6.6 says go to 6.12

6.12
Could you and your sponsor live together outside the UK if necessary?
•	What does this mean? Living in India or elsewhere? 
•	What would we have to write if we answered no?

6.21
Have you lived with your sponsor since your marriage/civil partnership?
•	We haven’t, because we are waiting for transfer, so we can live together on a good income. 

6.23
What time of ceremony was your wedding/civil partnership?
•	It was an English wedding, is that what we write?

6.33
Do you and your sponsor have any shared financial responsibilities?
•	We have a joint savings account and that’s all. Would that be enough?


Maintenance
7B
You only need to complete this section if:
(i) You qualify for an exemption from meeting the income threshold element of the financial requirement.
(ii) You were granted leave to enter or remain as a partner under Chapter 8 of the Immigration Rules following an application submitted before 9 July 2012.
•	We don’t qualify for an exemption and we didn’t submit the application before 9th July 2012, so do we not fill this in?


Documents
12C
Provide evidence
•	We are applying for first time FLR(M) visa.
•	We married July 2013, but have not lived together
•	Do we need to provide documents as listed? Or is it only for unmarried and same-sex partners?
•	If we do, what evidence do we provide? 
•	Or how do we provide evidence to show we will live together?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have answered most of your questions, and others are self-explanatory.
If questions don't apply, just leave blank.
There are lots of threads on supporting documents. Study them first before asking.


----------



## Niral869 (Aug 17, 2013)

Which questions have I answered? Like I said at the beginning, most are common sense, but struggling to get my head round it because we've looked at it so many times. 

I have been looking at all the threads, for the last 3 month, but not finding the full answers to what I want.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Niral869 said:


> Hi, me and my husband are going to apply for the spouse visa soon, but there are some points on the form which we are just not getting our head around.
> 
> Some of it may seem like common sense, but when you've looked at the form a hundred times, even the easiest questions seem like rocket science! Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> ...


Yes.



> Your Relationship To Your Sponsor
> 6.6
> Do you and your sponsor currently live together?
> •	We answered no, then it says go to 6.12, but 6.10 asks why we don’t currently live together.
> •	Do we need to answer 6.10?


If it says go to question 6.12, do exactly that - go to question 6.12 and skip the questions in between. 



> 6.11
> Have you ever lived with your sponsor within or outside the UK?
> •	We haven’t, but do we answer it? As 6.6 says go to 6.12


No, as I said above, if it says skip, then skip it. 



> 6.12
> Could you and your sponsor live together outside the UK if necessary?
> •	What does this mean? Living in India or elsewhere?
> •	What would we have to write if we answered no?


The question is asking if you and your partner could feasibly live somewhere outside the UK. The answer should be yes unless you have some pretty serious reasons why you could not ie. persecution, etc. 



> 6.21
> Have you lived with your sponsor since your marriage/civil partnership?
> •	We haven’t, because we are waiting for transfer, so we can live together on a good income.


Write no then. 



> 6.23
> What time of ceremony was your wedding/civil partnership?
> •	It was an English wedding, is that what we write?


English doesn't mean anything - check your marriage license, it may say. Was it a religious ceremony or a civil ceremony?



> 6.33
> Do you and your sponsor have any shared financial responsibilities?
> •	We have a joint savings account and that’s all. Would that be enough?


Yes, write that. 



> Maintenance
> 7B
> You only need to complete this section if:
> (i) You qualify for an exemption from meeting the income threshold element of the financial requirement.
> ...


Correct, as it says in the application you just quoted. 



> Documents
> 12C
> Provide evidence
> •	We are applying for first time FLR(M) visa.
> ...


A tenancy agreement, joint bills, etc. Are you currently living together?

As Joppa said, you've basically answered all your questions yourself, I know the application process can be stressful, but trust your instincts - for the most part, the application is fairly self-explanatory.


----------



## Niral869 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you so much. It was just mainly doubting myself, and for the sake of one wrong answer, didn't want to spoil everything.

We're not currently living together, so have no tenancy agreements or bills or anything. Just the joint savings account. We're waiting for the transfer.


----------

